# Which linesman pliers to buy?



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

My personal favorites are the Klein J2000 9NE or the D213 9 NE. Been using both kinds for years now.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Heh, thats one doozy of a wait to throw in your first post.

I vote Knipex. Nothing against Klein except I didn't like how they felt in my hand.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Do the Knipex cut hard screws as well as the Kleins do? I like The knipex handles alot better, but i want to cut screws without screwing up the blades.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Last time I went to the States I had the same dilema. The thing was that I didn't know that kinipex was sold at lowes.

I bought Klein

I regret it. They were stiff

As soon as I can, I'll buy knipex:thumbup:


Buy knipex


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

They cut a fishtape and the cutting edge was fine. I inspected it carefully as I wasn't the one that cut it. 

I don't cut a lot of screws with it, but the few I have didn't bother it.


----------



## The Green Hornet (Mar 31, 2011)

The Klein Journyman series have good handles and are beast at biting through nails and srews. I like the klein fish tape puller ones too.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Josue said:


> I bought Klein
> 
> I regret it. They were stiff


I think Klein finally got a clue as the last few pliers I have bought have been loose right out of the package.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies... all i need is a good reason to buy the Knipex. I have the Dikes and love them. 34 dollars at Lowes is a pretty good price to me.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

klein 2000 series is made to cut " ACSR, screws, nails and most hardened wire".


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Pompadour said:


> klein 2000 series is made to cut " ACSR, screws, nails and most hardened wire".



Just don't cut a fish tape with them. You'll notch or shatter the blade. I've done it...twice.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

The Green Hornet said:


> The Klein Journyman series have good handles and are beast at biting through nails and srews. I like the klein fish tape puller ones too.





Peter D said:


> I think Klein finally got a clue as the last few pliers I have bought have been loose right out of the package.


 
One con about Knipex is that it doesn't have the fish tape puller.

I've used the puller a lot!!!

If you need the puller, I'd buy both.:laughing:

I'd normally use knipex and use the klein's for pulling tape.


----------



## The Green Hornet (Mar 31, 2011)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Thanks for the replies... all i need is a good reason to buy the Knipex. I have the Dikes and love them. 34 dollars at Lowes is a pretty good price to me.


Knipex dikes are pretty nice.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

They will cut screws... but they shatter on a fish tape? That seems strange.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> They will cut screws... but they shatter on a fish tape? That seems strange.


No it doesn't.

The steel of the fish tape is much more hard.


----------



## The Green Hornet (Mar 31, 2011)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> They will cut screws... but they shatter on a fish tape? That seems strange.


Dikes = wire sniping & mc striping only. I know theres a thousand other uses but that's my top two uses also helps keep em fresh.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I had knipex and thought they were overrated. Blades are too sharp and brittle if you'll be cutting very hard items frequently. Mine chipped on fishtape. Klein is still a good brand for linemans pliers.

I've been happy with klein, greenlee, knipex, channellock, and craftsman. And in all honesty my greenlees w/ 12 awg stripper have been my go-to pliers most of the time.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I remember cutting an ideal fish tape several times with the dark blue handled Kleins on the same job. They did just fine. That was about 1o years ago though. There quality has dropped alot that i have seen.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I had knipex and thought they were overrated. Blades are too sharp and brittle if you'll be cutting very hard items frequently. Mine chipped on fishtape. Klein is still a good brand for linemans pliers.
> 
> I've been happy with klein, greenlee, knipex, channellock, and craftsman. And in all honesty my greenlees w/ 12 awg stripper have been my go-to pliers most of the time.


 
That sounds strange, you german-tool addict:jester::jester:


----------



## Squid27wfd3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Josue said:


> One con about Knipex is that it doesn't have the fish tape puller.
> 
> I've used the puller a lot!!!
> 
> ...


Knipex does have a tape pulling lineman

*Model 09 11 240 :* 
with cable puller in the joint gap
with universal mandrel crimping point under the joint

*Model 09 12 240 :* 
with cable puller in the joint gap
with universal mandrel crimping point under the joint


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Squid27wfd3 said:


> Knipex does have a tape pulling lineman
> 
> *Model 09 11 240 :*
> with cable puller in the joint gap
> ...


 
Hey! I didn't know that!!

Thanks!!


now to the OP, go get your knipex!!


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Josue said:


> One con about Knipex is that it doesn't have the fish tape puller.
> 
> I've used the puller a lot!!!
> 
> ...



Quit bending your fish tape and buy this http://seatekco.com/ft-210.htm . cheaper than klein too:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Squid27wfd3 (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't know it till I bought a pair of them at lowes on saturday


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I've had the knipex linemans for about a year. 
No complaints. 
I've cut screws, nails, fishtapes. 
Driven staples, ground rods, and nails
Thrown them at helpers and GC s. 
They have been in the rain and in a trench.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Squid27wfd3 said:


> I didn't know it till I bought a pair of them at lowes on saturday


 
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> They will cut screws... but they shatter on a fish tape? That seems strange.


I might not have been clear. It cut the fishtape fine but I was kinda peeved because fishtape is hardened steel and I don't like to cut it with my linesman pliers, regardless of brand. What happened was someone else grabbed up my pliers and cut the fishtape while I had my back turned and was doing something else. 

So I extended them a few choice words and inspected my pliers for any damage. They were fine though.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Knipex sounds like the way to go. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Knipex new england style with dipped handles for me.




astrodoggie3000 said:


> Do the Knipex cut hard screws as well as the Kleins do? I like The knipex handles alot better, but i want to cut screws without screwing up the blades.



Get the klein cushion grip strippers with the screw breaking holes in the side, your pliers wont last long if your planning on cutting screws with them.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Just remember that they'll also be a hammer, a crimper, a prybar, and a steel bolt cutter.

I try to keep that in mind when I'm getting new linemans.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Knipex or Klein? I will buy one of them tommorrow... but i can't decide ehich one. Help me out here.



Klein D2000 9E CR...:thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Buy what you can afford and what feels most comfortable in your hands. If you don't like how they feel, how can you comfortably be productive with them?


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I had the fish-tape-pullin'-and-sta-kon-crimpin' knipex side-cutters, and I loved loved loved them. Until I cut fish tape with them. Twice. You could see daylight through the cutters when it was closed.
Drat. 
I think I'm going to buy another pair, though, and just use a saw to cut fish-tape.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

I looooove my kleins with the tape puller. I'm honestly surprised anyone uses anything else. Some of the guys at work use the channellock brand ones from Canadian Tire but not because they like them but because they don't cost much. The cheap tools go to work and the nice expensive tools stay at home in the garage.


----------



## justin1177 (Apr 10, 2011)

Best advice I can give is don't get greenlee pliers they are very uncomfortable no matter how you use em. As for their strength haven't bothered using them enough to find out.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't had much good to say about the Knipex, other than they're sharp.
The cutting part doesn't last any longer, actually, the pair of Klein Linesman I used before for a year and threw in my shop toolbox look 10X better than the second pair of Knipex I've had for 3 months..

Buy klein 2000 series with the blue handles..
my $.02..

I do beat the crap out of my tools, but if you break the kleins in with some PB blaster over night, clean them up, and oil them with 10W30, they'll pay for themselves in no time at all.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

justin1177 said:


> Best advice I can give is don't get greenlee pliers they are very uncomfortable no matter how you use em. As for their strength haven't bothered using them enough to find out.


I'm going to correct you.

The dipped pliers are little different from any other dipped lineman's.

However, their *molded* handled pliers suck. Very angular, large, and uncomfortable.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

The real reason to get the Kleins is because one of the models has beveled edges on the rear. Keeps my beaters from getting mashed to bad. Mine have lasted a long, long time.. If I hadn't cut some live wires I wouldn't ever think of replacing them. Don't know if the quality is still as good.


----------



## bendhiman (Apr 17, 2011)

Josue said:


> One con about Knipex is that it doesn't have the fish tape puller.
> 
> I've used the puller a lot!!!
> 
> ...


Knipex does have a fish tape puller linesman it's called the "New England style" heavy duty lines man get it from chadstoolbox.com


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Just don't cut a fish tape with them. You'll notch or shatter the blade. I've done it...twice.


I cut the screws off a romex connector and did the same thing.. 

They put extra hard steel screws on a connector made out of sheet metal.. :blink:


----------



## jonboots (Mar 12, 2011)

Knipex all the way.

Bought 2 the last time I needed a pliers, bout 9 months ago.
(I usually go through a pair every 6 months.)

The second pair are still sitting in the bottom of my toolbox.

Have used them for fencing once or twice,, not made for the job but, if you're stuck..


Definitely Knipex


----------



## bendhiman (Apr 17, 2011)

I say knipex


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

i have the Klein Journeyman Series and i love them


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Henry Boker hands down.
Followed by Utica.
Pexto
M klein & sons... actually any Mathias Klein cutter is for me.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I went out and bought the Klein 2000 series with the crimper for about 36 dollars. Went to work the next day and cut one of those screws that came with the masonry anchors... it already has a notch in the blades! What will cut large screws like these beside the band saw? I'm already regreting buying the Kleins.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> What will cut large screws like these beside the band saw? I'm already regreting buying the Kleins.


Besides the obvious answers of sawzall and hacksaw, have you considered a bolt cutter?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> What will cut large screws like these beside the band saw?


Angle grinder, best way to fly when cutting screws bigger than #10.


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Angle grinder, best way to fly when cutting screws bigger than #10.


Circular saw with metal blade...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

wsntme said:


> Circular saw with metal blade...:thumbsup:


Yeah but I can't hold the bolt with vice grips in one hand and use a circ saw with the other like I can a grinder.


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah but I can't hold the bolt with vice grips in one hand and use a circ saw with the other like I can a grinder.


Porque? Works for me, lot less sparks too!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Need your help guys 

I am looking for some good insulated linesman pliers, but don't know much about each type...

I am looking for a good "starter set". I was on Klein's site and there are so many options, can you guys narow down for me the ones you use most frequently? I am just getting my tool set started and am trying to start with the basics and will add on from there. 

Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

zwodubber said:


> Need your help guys
> 
> I am looking for some good insulated linesman pliers, but don't know much about each type...
> 
> ...


I have knipex's insulated pliers. Don't think you could go wrong with any of the frequently discussed brands, though.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I have knipex's insulated pliers. Don't think you could go wrong with any of the frequently discussed brands, though.


This set is on knipex's site, good to start off with? Keep in ind I am just getting started on my tool collection


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> This set is on knipex's site, good to start off with? Keep in ind I am just getting started on my tool collection


I prefer channelocks with no grips so you can use them to ream the ID of conduit, but that's just me.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HugoStiglitz said:


> I prefer channelocks with no grips so you can use them to ream the ID of conduit, but that's just me.


Thank's for the input, this is what I need. Opinions on what people use and prefer :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

I make mine

Ah jk

I like the Kleins

I like to find opened ones at hd and hagel with the manager that don't know jack butt of tools and say some one might have ruind it and ill buy it at discount sine I'm taking a risk of it not working. $5 later, I'm like omg it worked agin.

Laster year picked up a drill doctor for $10 cuz it was missing the dust shield.

Off to chew on some water.

We

Silly rabit, crack kills, i think

Sent from my M80 using a lighter.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

gizmo21187 said:


> I make mine
> 
> Ah jk
> 
> ...


I'm liked a ruines mand up a dusink Sene Kleing ills a dusin. Sene Kleines and on't wat drill water picke openes a rissins Sill wit, it workins Sent aging ater. Sene my M80 cuz illy rack kind have ruink 
We Ah jacked usin. I makilly some ming i the missing i to cuz it on't workill wat som my rabit, I mins 
Ah jacked i th jk Off take my M80 crack of i the making it was ming. $10 using a liked it for thine maked aging. I'm thing and ater. I like of it hat anagel buy say rissind one Kleing. I


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I'm liked a ruines mand up a dusink Sene Kleing ills a dusin. Sene Kleines and on't wat drill water picke openes a rissins Sill wit, it workins Sent aging ater. Sene my M80 cuz illy rack kind have ruink
> We Ah jacked usin. I makilly some ming i the missing i to cuz it on't workill wat som my rabit, I mins
> Ah jacked i th jk Off take my M80 crack of i the making it was ming. $10 using a liked it for thine maked aging. I'm thing and ater. I like of it hat anagel buy say rissind one Kleing. I


I agree 100%


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I'm liked a ruines mand up a dusink Sene Kleing ills a dusin. Sene Kleines and on't wat drill water picke openes a rissins Sill wit, it workins Sent aging ater. Sene my M80 cuz illy rack kind have ruink
> We Ah jacked usin. I makilly some ming i the missing i to cuz it on't workill wat som my rabit, I mins
> Ah jacked i th jk Off take my M80 crack of i the making it was ming. $10 using a liked it for thine maked aging. I'm thing and ater. I like of it hat anagel buy say rissind one Kleing. I


Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Why didn't I think of that?


i dont know. the answer was just so obvious. sometimes, we just cannot see what is right in front of our faces.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

zwodubber said:


> This set is on knipex's site, good to start off with? Keep in ind I am just getting started on my tool collection


Where in PA are you? I might pass on my old tools to you if you're interested.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Where in PA are you? I might pass on my old tools to you if you're interested.


About 45 minutes north of you in Allentown.

Frasbee, I wouldn't even know how to thank you. Like I said I'm just getting my collection going and I could offer you some cash if you have tools you are replacing. I would definitely be interested, PM me if you want to talk more about it :thumbup:


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> This set is on knipex's site, good to start off with? Keep in ind I am just getting started on my tool collection



Personally, I would not get the pictured set. I don't doubt that those adjustable pliers are a quality tool but I find their Cobra pliers to be perfect since they lock in place. 
The long nose pliers I would probably rarely use, I don't even have a pair ATM and I do just fine. 
The diagonal cutters I would, and do, use every day. I like them and they are my go-to tool for knock outs, as well as cutting various items of course.
I have the Knipex lineman pliers with red handle. They have crimp tool and fish-tape pulling tool. I love them. Cut great and grab awesome! I only wish they had the blue/red handle like the New England style so they would match my cutters.
Still building up a tool set myself, been in the trade just under 2 yrs...


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I'm liked a ruines mand up a dusink Sene Kleing ills a dusin. Sene Kleines and on't wat drill water picke openes a rissins Sill wit, it workins Sent aging ater. Sene my M80 cuz illy rack kind have ruink
> We Ah jacked usin. I makilly some ming i the missing i to cuz it on't workill wat som my rabit, I mins
> Ah jacked i th jk Off take my M80 crack of i the making it was ming. $10 using a liked it for thine maked aging. I'm thing and ater. I like of it hat anagel buy say rissind one Kleing. I


Hay my stalker is back
I missed you

2305

1909121225-1801020920-0318010311-110912120519

19051420-06181513-1325-1380-2119091407-01-12090708200518


----------

